# Busy release weekend



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Busy time getting all the winter injured released in time for spring mating. We released these two this weekend. Don't worry we took both of them about 60 miles out into the farm fields there isn't a pigeon within 50 miles of where we took these two young ladies.

NAB 

This little girl had a bad encounter with w semi on the highway. She lost several tail feathers and had a cornea dislocated in her right eye. Our eye doctor was able to reposition the cornea and Nancy was able to get the eye infection healed with anti-biotics and she was hunting mice just like new when we released her yesterday.










There she goes flying high on vole patrol again where she should be!










And this young lady is a dreaded Cooper's Hawk. Glad we got her release out away from any pigeons. She will be dining on rodents now.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Great work Nab,

Those are beautiful birds. I always feel good when I hear that the wild ones are healed enough to return to the wild.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful birds and such a happy ending for them! Thanks for sharing, Nab!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, these were exceptionally beautiful pictures with all that marvelous Nevada scenery. That first little hawk on the tailgate looks like she is saying, "what, I don't want to go!"


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They're so beautiful, and so lucky that they ended up in your care.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Sometimes they don't want to give up that free food*



Lady Tarheel said:


> Nab, these were exceptionally beautiful pictures with all that marvelous Nevada scenery. That first little hawk on the tailgate looks like she is saying, "what, I don't want to go!"


This one took a little encouragment to get her out of the car, but we have a nice round stick and welders glove to help her make up her mind. I say it's because Nancy spoils them so much, with all those free tasty mice.

NAB


----------



## pigeongirl21 (Mar 6, 2008)

great to hear that they recover from their injuries and get released back into the wild (away from pigeons ). i absolutly love the second picture of her flying in the sky.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Those posts and pictures sure brought a lump to my throat!!

HOW TERRIFIC! I know they can be dangerous to our beloved pijies, but they are part of the "circle of life" and deserve their "share of the sky!"

Once again, I send my KUDOS and GRATEFUL THANKS to YOU BOTH!!

(Hey, I don't blame her for wanting the "good life!")

With LOVE and HUGS, as always

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

nabisho said:


> This one took a little encouragment to get her out of the car...
> NAB


"...This is MY crate! Get your own!!..."


----------

